# 29 Gallon First timer Saltwater Diary



## McNertney

Hey Everyone,
Ive been keeping/breeding cichlids and guppies for a long time and ive decided to start a saltwater tank. I plan to take lots and lots of pictures every step of the way. I also plan to incorporate some DIY stuff. I've been lurking around these forums for a while and I think im going for a "Mixed Reef" .. Here are my notes so far (please correct me if i'm wrong anywhere) 

Size: 30 Gallon	
18" Tall 12" wide 30" Long

Specs I know to aim for:
(Hydrometer)
Salt/Gravity ~1.020 - 1.025
(Thermometer)
Temp: 72-78 degrees

Nitrite, ammonia the obvious zeros

Some things I know I want for sure:
[Janitorial]
Nassarius Snails 
(clean the sand)
Peppermint shrimp
(control Aiptasia { pest})
[Corals]
Red and green Zoas. radioactive dragon eye

Not sure on Fish yet. Im taking suggestions.

I plan to have live sand and rock with a sump. Ill be adding a Protein skimmer a little later.
I used this guys idea for an overflow. I used 3/4" pvc instead though. Pix to follow..




Stay tuned....


----------



## McNertney

*The Beginning*

Here is the tank and overflow I out together last night. The paint I used is a black silicone spray paint.


----------



## McNertney

*DIY ideas*

I have some extra freshwater equipment I wont be needing anymore. The Marineland Magnum 350 might be the most worthless POS canister filter ever made. I want to make it a phosphate reactor or something. What about using the Eheim? I was thinking about using either for a return pump with no filter media in it. A carbon filter perhaps? I dont know, here are a bunch of pictures. Any thoughts/suggestions/criticism of any kind?
**The Magnum 350 was lame because the plastic mesh that holds the carbon warped after a month or so. I tried to use gutter guard to fix it but the carbon got through and messed up the motor magnet. **


----------



## Reefing Madness

Couple things. Salinity if your going Reef must be kept at 1.025-1.026
Next, you can't use that metal screen in your Salt Water tank. Its going to rust and its going to leach metals into a Reef tank, and the Corals are going to die. Can't do it.


----------



## aussieJJDude

Love the DIY setup!
I can't wait to see it all done, good luck! :-D


----------



## RSully

These are my favorite threads to watch. From beginning to end. Reefing Madness will provide you with some great info so read his posts carefully. Looking forward to watching this progress.


----------



## McNertney

*Thanks *

Thanks for the heads up Reefing Madness, I just did some googling and found out that copper and rust can leach from any live rock for up to years :shock: . definitely not using the gutter guard. I also changed my notes for salinity to 1.025-1.026. 

I found a LFS that will hook me up with RO/DI water for free If I buy my sea salt from him. He told me I wont need to cycle for very long, about a week, if I use RO/DI water. My cousin has an arrowhead delivery also that I can get in on. Is there any harm in using that instead? 

Reefing Madness, I saw your setup. Does making your own water take up all that space or is that just cause your tank is so big? would it even be worth it for me to try that with a tank as small as mine?

Also, is this good enough lighting for what im trying to accomplish? 
Amazon.com: Marineland Reef Capable LED Lighting System 18-24-Inch: Pet Supplies
or two of these?
Amazon.com: Marineland ML Double Bright LED Light, 36-Inch to 48-Inch: Pet Supplies

Thanks for all your help and warm welcome everyone. I look forward to this project even more with all this support.


----------



## McNertney

*Water Test*

I did a water test last night. I love when stuff works the first time around. I couldn't find a sump small enough for my cabinet (under $100) so I decided to move the aquarium to my desk and modify the drawers. The top drawers fit back in over the pvc. I know the window will be an issue but honestly I never open it cause My neighbor stares too much. Also im going to put a simple solid blue background on the back of the tank. IS that enough?


----------



## aussieJJDude

LOL, cute tank :-D
at lease you can now look at the fish when you work!


----------



## Reefing Madness

McNertney said:


> Thanks for the heads up Reefing Madness, I just did some googling and found out that copper and rust can leach from any live rock for up to years :shock: . definitely not using the gutter guard. I also changed my notes for salinity to 1.025-1.026.
> 
> I found a LFS that will hook me up with RO/DI water for free If I buy my sea salt from him. He told me I wont need to cycle for very long, about a week, if I use RO/DI water. My cousin has an arrowhead delivery also that I can get in on. Is there any harm in using that instead?
> 
> Reefing Madness, I saw your setup. Does making your own water take up all that space or is that just cause your tank is so big? would it even be worth it for me to try that with a tank as small as mine?
> 
> Also, is this good enough lighting for what im trying to accomplish?
> Amazon.com: Marineland Reef Capable LED Lighting System 18-24-Inch: Pet Supplies
> or two of these?
> Amazon.com: Marineland ML Double Bright LED Light, 36-Inch to 48-Inch: Pet Supplies
> 
> Thanks for all your help and warm welcome everyone. I look forward to this project even more with all this support.


You can use Purified water. Its usually run through an RO system. My setup for RO is the 55g drum because thats how much water I do change when its time. So, a smaller setup would need smaller storage system. How much is the salt this guy is going to sell you? I still use Instant Ocean to this day, and its only $15 a bag where I am. So, you'd have to to some calculating. My tops offs are about 4-5 gallons every 3-4 days.
Im not a fan of Marineland LEDs, they are only the 1 watt type and won't sustain alot of the Strong Light Corals. If you plan on SPS or Clams, might want to rethink the LEDs.


----------



## Reefing Madness

You can use any old 10g ro 20g tank as a sump, no need to pay the big bucks for a built one. Mines just a normal 35g acrylic tank, no frills, no baffles.


----------



## McNertney

*...*

@ aussieJJDude,
Its not cute, its manly 

Reefing Madness,
I like the setup but Ill just get water from my LFS for now. The salt is instant ocean 46lbs for $40.. dont know if thats a good deal or not. seems like I only save on shipping.

My system was off for the last 20 something hours and it started right back up when I got home. This DIY overflow design works perfectly and its power outage safe. if you dont want to drill your tank I strongly suggest it.

Ive decided im going Large Polyp Stony Corals (LPS) because the SPS are so sensitive. ill get salt on Friday. Do I need to do anything other than add the salt as directed to my system and start testing? how long should I wait to start testing or adding live sand and rock? Thx


----------



## RSully

Seems about right on the price for the IO.

I'd let it circulate for about a day before testing then adding LR. If I'm wrong, you'll get the correct answer from RM.

Are you adding cured LR or are you adding dead rock and curing it yourself?


----------



## Reefing Madness

You'll want the sand and rock in there when you set up the tank and put water in it. Thats where all the bacteria will grow, and the reason you don't need a mechanical filter.
I still use Instant Ocean Salt. Lil cheaper than you but, its a good salt.


----------



## McNertney

*Lighting*

I want to have more options for coral so im thinking about getting this
Amazon.com: Zoo Med Laboratories AZMAF230 Aquasun T5ho Hood 30-Inch 2x24: Pet Supplies
with one of these
Ocean Sun® 10,000K High Intensity T5-HO
and one of these
Coral Sun® Actinic 420 T5-HO

Is that good enough or should I double up?


----------



## Reefing Madness

I'd go with a 4 lamp unit. More choices for light and you will have plenty for any coral at that point.


----------



## McNertney

*Added Salt last night*

Im using an old 10 gallon sump I made a while ago. It has some baffles already. I found an old pump that ill use to mix the salt. I went with Instant Ocean. I got the 50 gallon bag for now. It was $15. I also added the Magnum filter from before but with no filter media at all, just to return the water. The ball valves help control the flow. This little hydrometer was expensive and kinda sucks because it unsticks from the glass and bubbles get in and stick to the needle so im not sure on the readings. Im buying a refractometer on amazon today. Here are some pics


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## McNertney

*Just bought some stuff*

You have cool smileys RM =)

So I got the double T5HO and not the quad but only cause amazon didnt have the quad. Ill get another one later and just use two. 

Heres what else I bought
Delivery estimate: Dec. 27, 2012 
1	"Zoo Med Laboratories AZMUL524 Ultrasun T5ho Flo Bulb, 24-Watt"
Misc.; $14.47
1	"Zoo Med Laboratories AZMCL524 Coralsun T5ho Flo Bulb, 24-Watt"
Misc.; $14.45
1	"Automatic Temperature Compensation Sea Water Salinity Refractometer for Aquarium, 0% - 10% Hydrometer By AdeAdvancedOptics"
Misc.; $29.11
1	"Hydor Usa Inc AHYP29101 3.5-Watt Koralia Nano Water Pump 240 GPH Aquarium Circulation Pump"
Misc.; $27.50

About how long does it take for the salinity to stabilize? Is it ok to add a little live rock and some crushed coral today? I only want to get a little to start the cycle process. I dont have to get it all at once right?


----------



## Reefing Madness

For your first time set up. Put it all in at the same time, your not going to hurt anything. When doing water changes, you want the SW once mixed, set 24 hours prior to use. Put everything in you got. Set it up!!!!


----------



## McNertney

*Live rock and Sand!!*

I bought live rock (10 lbs of manmade for $3.99 a pound) and sand (40 lbs) yesterday and added them. Ill get some "real reef" rock later for $5.99/lb.. I thought I rinsed the sand enough but I guess not. My tank looked like mud for a few hours. While I waited I glued Velcro on the drawers to this desk and hid the sump. The drawers pull right off now. My salinity is holding at .026. And now I wait.... here are some pix


----------



## McNertney

*Water test*

I dont have a saltwater test kit yet but the freshwater API kit has pH Nitrite and ammonia. 
High Range pH= 8.2
Nitrite= 0ppm
Ammonia= 0.50ppm


----------



## Reefing Madness

McNertney said:


> I dont have a saltwater test kit yet but the freshwater API kit has pH Nitrite and ammonia.
> High Range pH= 8.2
> Nitrite= 0ppm
> Ammonia= 0.50ppm


No the same. The SW card is different, so they don't even read the same.


----------



## McNertney

*Update*

Happy New Year Everyone!
Thanks for the info RM, I didnt even think to google that 

MY SW test kit is on its way. In the mean time, my refractometer came in and totally blew this oceanic POS away. Turns out my water was really at 1.032 not 1.025. Since then ive corrected my levels and produced about 15 gallons of saltwater for changes in the process. 

I added a Hydor Koralia Nano Water Pump 240 GPH Aquarium Circulation Pump. I also found an old Seio M820 820 GPH pump in my box of old parts. It makes a little buzz noise but it definitely circulates the water. Is this overkill combined with the Koralia?
Here are specs 
Seio: Taam Seio M820 Super Flow Pump/Powerhead

Koralia: 




My light came in. It looks bulky compared to my stock hood light fixture. I also thought id be able to fit two of these at some point, that's not going to happen. The pictures on Amazon are deceiving. Pix include the old light, new light, and just actinic on.

I think ive got some growth on some of this coral already. Its red whatever it is.

Salt is stable at 26-27 .. should I lower it?

Pix pix pix


----------



## Reefing Madness

Your Salinity is at 35ppt, and or 1.027. No higher. I'd try for 1.025-1.026, your not in any danger though, so don't panic.
The Reds you see are some Cyano, some Coralline Red Algae.
Throw some Cheato in that sump. Use Egg Crate to seperate it from the intake pump. Like this.:


----------



## Reefing Madness

You flow may appear high, 20x the turn over of your tank would be 600gph, you rup a bit, but shouldn't be overkill.


----------



## McNertney

*overflow*

Thx RM... 

My overflow give me nightmares of being flushed down a toilet or water overflowing onto my floor. The noise it makes is making me rethink the sump all together. I read you only need them for water volume and to hide equipment. What about having the return pump on a timer so that its off while I sleep?

I was also looking at the $100 HOB overflows that make no noise but id hate to pay for one.

Thoughts?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Hmm, sounds crappy. Mine makes very little noise, unless my sump is low. Having a Sump is actually very beneficial to the system, is it necessary, no. You can use Reactors to do the same thing, but the Macro Alage, with enough of it, can clean up your water for you with no chemicals added.
I use the CPR Overflow with Aqualifter. Works pretty darn good.
Aquarium Overflow Filters: CPR Continuous Siphon Overflow


----------



## McNertney

Thats the one I was looking at. Did you get the pump too? I read that noise could come from bends in the drain tube. I have 3 bends to get under my desk. I think ill try ribbed hose attached to the T in my siphon, before i scrap the whole design. 

Ive had the sump off for a couple hours and its soo nice and quiet


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, the more bends the more air that can get trapped, the more noise. Good idea on the Hose, thats what I use, but I use just Aquarium Rubber hose. My Overflow Box came with the Aqualifter, and yes, I use it. you have to, or use a powerhead in the sump with the air line attached to the nipple on the top of the overflow box.


----------



## McNertney

Ive turned off the sump for now but still have great circulation in the tank. Starting to notice a little bit of light green growth. pix later.

Got my test kit in today.
High range PH 8.0
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrate 10-20 ppm


----------



## Reefing Madness

Bingo. Numbers are good, PH lil low.


----------



## McNertney

*Pump mod*

I decorated my big ugly pump with live sand. Maybe something will grow on it. Also got 20 more pounds of Live "Fiji" Rock. The petstore said ill have a spike in Ammonia but after that im ready for inverts and fish :-D

Is there a natural way to bring PH up or just the chemicals I can buy?


----------



## Reefing Madness

You can raise your PH by putting in Baking Soda, but watch your dKH when doing this, they go hand in hand. Or just airate your tank better.

Looking good!!:thumbsup:


----------



## aussieJJDude

Wow, like the pump!
Like how this is going! :-D
Good job!


----------



## McNertney

Thanks Guys 

Woke up today and found a hitchhiker. This is Aptasia right? Though you guys might enjoy this video I found




Peppermint shrimp seem like the coolest way to get rid of this stuff.
Also, some clear pix of the new LR. Think I should leave some sand area?


----------



## RSully

I'd get a turkey baster and blow the sand off the rock as best you can.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yup, that's Aiptasia. Peppermint Shrimp is the natural way to go.


----------



## McNertney

Any idea what this slime is?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Slime? I see a Strawberry or Ball Anemone.


----------



## McNertney

*Stock*

Oh nice! should I rotate the rock to give it more light? Saltwater is so much more interesting. 

Today I bought 2 Ocellaris clownfish. 5 "regular" hermit crabs, 2 "scarlet" hermit crabs, and 5 snails.
I feel like I could use more snails.... 
Im doing timelaps of the group with a GoPro. You'll see 
pix pix pix


----------



## aussieJJDude

Just in case you forgot, you need spare shells for the crabs :-D


----------



## McNertney

Totally forgot  thanks Aussie!

Theres nothing sadder than watching nemo die. I dont know whats wrong with my water. PH is 8.2
gravity is 0.026
Ammonia, nitrate, nitrite are all zero.
Nemo 1 died overnight and Nemo 2 died way slower on Sunday. He was panic breathing and laying on the bottom of the tank.

Im going to the LFS today to get a more broad test kit. Any other thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Any number of things. High Alk? Temp? Redux low. Do you have your water surface broken up? Glass lids on? Were they eating?


----------



## McNertney

Is this a good way to test for Alk? 
LaMotte Alkalinity Aquarium Test Kit - Bulk Reef Supply
Whats low redux?
water surface has lots of movement and no lid. 
Temp is 75, a little low i think.. right?
They never ate the flake food I gave them.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Reefing Madness

That ALK test kit should do ya nicely.
Temp is low yes. 76-82
If they never ate what you gave them, they probably starved. Gotta get them to eat. Try Mysis Shrimp, Squid Chunks, Brine Shrimp, things of that sort. I never feed any of my fish Flake. Redux would be the amount of O2 in the system.


----------



## RSully

Sorry about your fish. Hope you get things figured out.


----------



## McNertney

Thanks Sully & RM
Should I add an airstone?
Getting the Alk test kit this week. 

I think my return pump doesnt return water fast enough for my heater to work properly from the sump. I think ill add another heater that I have laying around.

Crabs and snails are doing a great job housecleaning. LFS guy told me to try some corals instead of fish first. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Your LFS needs his head checked out. You never go with Corals in a new tank, they don't fair to well.
I'd stick with the fish. When picking them from the LFS, ask them to feed thefish right in front of you, try and pick the healthiest ones, that will also eat. Also find out what they are feeding, you can get some of this to help you with the new fish.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs

Reefing Madness said:


> Your LFS needs his head checked out.


i'm pretty new at this and even *I* had the same thought!

i also agree with watching the fish eat before you purchase. it could be that these little guys were new to the LFS and hadn't even settled in before they sold them to you. really sorry you lost them!!

years ago when i had a tank, i was considering a gorgeous clown trigger. guy kept telling me he was a steal, on sale, and i should scoop him up. i went every day for 3 days to see if he was eating. every time the guy put food in the tank, the trigger ignored it. i passed on him. not long after that, i was in the store at the same time the woman who ended up with that fish brought him back. dead. said he never ate.


----------



## JimBinSC

Reefing Madness said:


> Hmm, sounds crappy. Mine makes very little noise, unless my sump is low. Having a Sump is actually very beneficial to the system, is it necessary, no. You can use Reactors to do the same thing, but the Macro Alage, with enough of it, can clean up your water for you with no chemicals added.
> I use the CPR Overflow with Aqualifter. Works pretty darn good.
> Aquarium Overflow Filters: CPR Continuous Siphon Overflow


Wait a sec, Reefing Madness, your tank isn't drilled? Your tank is the inspiration for drilling my tank!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Oops. Nope, if you look at my album, back left side of tank, you will see the overflow. Now, if we are talking if I were to do it again, drilling is the only way to go. That's my advice, not the way I have mine set up. I don't completely trust overflows, mine has restarted on every occasion of a power loss thiugh. I don't know, drilled is just a peace of mind overflow. I really didn't have a choice in mine.


----------



## McNertney

They were the only two fish in the tank so I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case Big Dogs Little Pigs.

I added a 4 inch airstone next to my heater in the sump. O2 is definitely not a problem now. And the circulation brought the temp up to 79-80. 

I agree about the overflow RM. Im strongly considering starting over with a drilled acrylic tank while I still can. I cant tell between overflow noise and the sound of water pooling up in my carpet :-? Piece of mind is the best way to say it. I've got mine set up so that the intake to my return is barley below the water line of the sump so if the overflow fails somehow ill only get a little water on the floor


----------



## McNertney

*Update*

So dispite all the advise Ive gotten, I decided to try coral. I dont know what I have except the green zoa and blue mushroom. I need ID on the rest. The pix in this post are of the new life and also just some cool colors forming. I also bought 3 damsels, 2 peppermint shrimp, and an emerald crab. And 20 more lbs of live rock. Anyways, here are a bunch of pix. Please identify anything you can. Thanks guys and gals


----------



## Reefing Madness

One rock has, Yellow Colony Polyps, Green Star Polyps and a Button Polyp Colony.
Top piece is out of the Acan Family.
Saltwater Aquarium Corals for Marine Reef Aquariums: Colony Polyp, Yellow
https://www.bluezooaquatics.com/productDetail.asp?did=3&cid=303&pid=1550
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Button Polyp
Acan CoralReefkeeping made simple


----------



## RSully

9th picture down looks like you have an aiptasia?? (bottom left) You'll want to get conformation but if it is, it needs to go. 

1st pic looks like some sort of trumpet/torch/candy cane coral?

RM, are you seeing the aiptasia? Or am I just seeing things, lol. The more I look through the pics the more I see it.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea Sully, I did see that. I was gonna add that the one piece of rock has just about alittle of everything on it. I forgot =(
Good catch. The top cluster rock has one also.


----------



## McNertney

Thanks guys. Yeah, I have aiptasia sprouting up all over. My peppermint shrimp are lazy. Should I just get a few more?


----------



## Reefing Madness

They take their time with it. Just have a couple should do the trick


----------



## RSully

That cluster rock looks pretty cool. My question would be, won't some of the the corals start to compete with the others on the rock and if so, will they start killing them off? Or will these all coexist together in close proximity to each other? Like I said though, it looks really cool to see several differant corals all on the same rock.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, pretty much.


----------



## McNertney

RSully said:


> That cluster rock looks pretty cool. My question would be, won't some of the the corals start to compete with the others on the rock and if so, will they start killing them off? Or will these all coexist together in close proximity to each other? Like I said though, it looks really cool to see several different corals all on the same rock.


You are spot on, the Green Star Polyps are already gone or hiding  The rock is also totally infested with aiptasia. I was looking really close last night and noticed its popping up between the corals and even spreading to the sand. I counted at least 20

Does anyone have Berghia Nudibranchs? I read that they only eat aiptasia.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yes, that's one good one to get, Peppermint Shrimp are another, and if the tank was big enough, Copperbanded Butterfly is another.


----------



## bohmert

Do you mean they will coexist or not? Wasnt sure wh8ch you meant


----------



## Reefing Madness

bohmert said:


> Do you mean they will coexist or not? Wasnt sure wh8ch you meant


I don't understand. We were talking about critters or fish that would eat Aiptasia. ??


----------



## bohmert

The corals should you not attach them to the same rock. Sorry


----------



## Reefing Madness

Not in the beginning, no. They grow and tick each other off. The tanks you see that have all the corals on top of each other don't really do well. Coral needs room to grow, and some corals are like fish, some are peaceful, and some will kill another coral for its space.


----------



## bohmert

Ok thanks i better do some rearranging then


----------



## McNertney

I think I have a pistol shrimp. Are there any other creatures that make that click click noise? I read that they can hitchhike on live rock.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Oh crap. Thats not a Pistol Shrimp, thats a Mantis Shrimp. You need to catch that thing and remove it.
Clown Mantis Shrimp


----------



## McNertney

I found a mangled scarlet hermit crab and got pissed. So I sat in front of the glass for an hour waiting for the clicks. Once I had an idea of what rock he was in I took it out and dunked it in a 5 gallon bucket of cold hose water for 5 minutes and put it back in my tank. No more clicking... but no body either


----------



## Reefing Madness

Next time, if there is one, stick the rock in super salt water. Where the SG is super high, with this the critters jump ship, and try go get out of the rock.


----------



## RSully

If you can catch him, you'd be surprised at how many people would buy him from you. Some people set up tanks just to have one. Best of luck to you and be careful, they don't call them "thumb splitters" for nothing.


----------



## McNertney

*update*

Hey guys and gals,
The clicking has returned! There are some hermit legs laying around a particular rock so im waiting for the right moment to attack with RM's tactics. Ive got a bucket of beyond 1.070 saltwater standing by.

In these pics I wanted to show how the yellow colony and green star polyps have disappeared. This is a great example of aggressive coral taking over. That's the before and after pic. The pump is also looking kinda cool with the live sand attached.

In some pix you will see a centipede type worm, WTF is that? is it bad or good? if bad how do I get rid of it? 

I think I could use about 10 more snails and 10 more hermits. Anyone disagree? how much is too much?


----------



## RSully

The pic with just the right side of your zoa showing is an aiptasia and at the base of the aiptasia looks like a brislte worm. (centipede) You're button polyps(?) look grat. ALso looks like you have a lot of algae going on in there. I don't think some more snails/hermits would hurt a bit.


----------



## Reefing Madness

I think GFO or Chemipure Elite or Purigen would help some. Your phosphates have got to be off the chart.


----------



## McNertney

*Update*

hey, thanks for the info guys. Its been a little while so here's an update. I added 15 hermits and 10 sails. And Instead of adding GFO or Chemipure Elite I siphoned out a lot of the algae on the sand bed and added a sand cucumber and a starfish. They move the sand around a lot so algae cant build up. I also did a 10 gallon water change with LFS premade saltwater about once a week for 3 weeks. My Live sand covered circulation pump has a lot growing on it which makes it a little camouflaged and more interesting. I also found out that I don't have a mantis shrimp, its a pistol shrimp. The clicking has not been for food but for shelter. I can tell by the lack of additional dead bodies or shells. Mantis shrimp click for food and pistol shrimp click to build a home in rocks (3 local fish store guys told me). I stopped using my sump except for water changes cause it failed on me and put 5 gallons of saltwater on my carpet. I sleep much better knowing it wont overflow. My pump kind of blocks the protein skimmer from my view and the thermometer doesnt bother me either so I think i can live without a sump. I added more corals instead of fish and it seems to be doing well. I like coral more than fish anyway. Here are my pix....


----------



## nawilson89

Very awesome looking tank! Nice pics


----------



## aussieJJDude

Nice tank!
It looking soo good


----------



## McNertney

*Update*

So its been about 5 months and ive learned a lot through trial and error. Ive decided fish are a pain in the butt so im going all coral plus the two damsels I started with... I killed 2 butterflys. Its depressing... I dont know the name of anything I put in here so if anyone wants to call it out id appreciate it. Sea cucumber is doing great. Lost the starfish. It looked like something ate the middle out. I kinda blame the sea cucumber. I bought a Sea Hair yesterday thats supposed to eat all my algae. We shall see. I also went down to the beach around some tide pools and grabbed around 30 snails and 30 hermit crabs ranging in age and size. Im happy to report that nothing went wrong by putting wild animals in my tank. Im in San Diego though so im sure its different in other places. Anyways here are a bunch of pix...


----------



## McNertney

*also*

If anyone could identify the stuff on the snail in the first couple pix that would be awesome. looks like parasites or something


----------

